# Transom Thickness



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

ShiftyMcSkiffer said:


> Hey guys, I’ve looked around the website (still new and learning my way around it) and I didn’t find the answer I was lookin for, so I apologize if this has already been asked but,
> 
> I’m getting ready to start rebuilding my little Johnsen skiff, I’m going to have to completely rebuild my transom, planning on going back with a 25 hp motor.
> My question is, could I get away with a 3/4” transom thickness and then right in the middle just build it up to 1.5”?
> ...


Yes, I do it all the time never a failure!


----------



## ShiftyMcSkiffer (Oct 26, 2020)

JC Designs said:


> Yes, I do it all the time never a failure!


You do what all the time? Which part lol? Thanks for the reply!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

3/4” over entire transom, glassed, another 3/4” in center 18-20” and glassed to create a 1.5” mounting area.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

That's the way many boats are done. I prefer the clamping board (the part that is 1.5") to at least be tied into the motorwell sides rather then free floating, but it will work ok on just 25hp.
No point in a full 1.5" transom. If its marine ply he's using that can add 5-15 lbs to the rear of the skiff.


----------



## ShiftyMcSkiffer (Oct 26, 2020)

JC Designs said:


> 3/4” over entire transom, glassed, another 3/4” in center 18-20” and glassed to create a 1.5” mounting area.


Ok great, that’s what I was thinkin you were referring too but just wanted to double check. Have you mounted a poling platform on 3/4” transom or no? Thinkin it may be a bit too much for the transom


----------



## ShiftyMcSkiffer (Oct 26, 2020)

firecat1981 said:


> That's the way many boats are done. I prefer the clamping board (the part that is 1.5") to at least be tied into the motorwell sides rather then free floating, but it will work ok on just 25hp.
> No point in a full 1.5" transom. If its marine ply he's using that can add 5-15 lbs to the rear of the skiff.


Now when you say free floating what exactly do you mean? Because I was planning on boxing that clamping board into the floor and rear deck to basically create a little motor well, If that makes sense? I figured that’d for sure beef it up some.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

3/4 will hold a platform also.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

ShiftyMcSkiffer said:


> Now when you say free floating what exactly do you mean? Because I was planning on boxing that clamping board into the floor and rear deck to basically create a little motor well, If that makes sense? I figured that’d for sure beef it up some.


Yes boxing it in to create a motorwell is a good idea. Free floating would be a pad just stuck onto the transom and not glassed to any other structures, so its just there for thickness and not strength.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Yea it works fine Here I did it on a similar sized skiff


----------



## ShiftyMcSkiffer (Oct 26, 2020)

K3anderson said:


> Yea it works fine Here I did it on a similar sized skiff
> View attachment 159165


That’s 3/4” inch thickness? It looks a bit thicker, still looks good!


----------



## ShiftyMcSkiffer (Oct 26, 2020)

JC Designs said:


> 3/4 will hold a platform also.


Perfect! I think it’s settled then,


----------

